# let's see your bunnies' tails!



## SnowyShiloh

Let's see bunny tail photos! Do your bunnies have little tails or long tails? Rory has a ridiculously long tail, which seems even funnier now because Paxden has a very tiny tail. Here's a photo of Rory and his cat-like tail from just a couple minutes ago:


----------



## SweetSassy

Sweet Sassy- RIP :rose: had a small little tail. No pic's yet of the baby bunnies tails. I'll have to do that.









Love and miss you Sassy. Mommy


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aww, Sassy was gorgeous. What a sweet girl with a cute little tail!


----------



## Minilop

Aw! That's so cute! 

It took me a long time to get a photo of Cao's little tail. He kept turning around and nibbling the camera.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aww Cao has an adorable tail. I also love the beauty mark on his face, my Skyler has one just like it!


----------



## Minilop

Thanks. Do you have a photo of Skyler? 

My grandmother saysCao's ears are upside down, and his nose-spot is of center.


----------



## SweetSassy

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Aww, Sassy was gorgeous. What a sweet girl with a cute little tail!


Thank you.


----------



## peppa and georgie

Yes sassy looks so pretty, i was wondering if my georgie might grow up to look a bit like her as she has similar colouring. I do hope so. I love bunny bum pics lol they are sooo cute xx will have to find all mine x


----------



## 12354somebunny

Bailey (left) and Hans (right), my two boys who adore each other


----------



## cheryl

I just love little bunny tails!....i'll post picture's of mine soon


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh that's so cute! both of them under the little log hut!

Rory DOES Have a long tail! :shock:He's just super special!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

This was storm forst trip outside its to hot now for him to go outside


----------



## SweetSassy

My Baby Buns Tails 




Little Rascal (left) Daisy (Right)



Daisy




Little Rascal Stretched- So Cute!


----------



## slavetoabunny

I've always admired Sparky's cute tail.


----------



## Boz

OMG I was just thinking of a post like this! 

Marley's tail!


----------



## peppa and georgie

Did Marley pose for that lol how cute xx


----------



## DeniseJP

Too cute - it's almost like "Talk to the tail," like the saying "Talk to the hand..."

Denise


----------



## peppa and georgie

Has anyone seen this link makes me and my 2 year old laugh lots, you have to have the sound up though 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74AzD2wfu-g[/ame]


----------



## kherrmann3

I love bunny tail pictures!  Bunny butts are so cute! 

Tobias L. Bunny:





Sammi:





Miss Emma McFluffybottoms:





Berry-Boo (AKA Felice):


----------



## DazyDaizee

Wally has a crooked tail, just like the rest of him 
I assume it's a result of the head tilt since it goes the same way as his head.


----------



## CKGS

Abby's ahem... rear.. dairy aire...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

This should be in Photo Philes! Moving it there! Great thread!


----------



## peppa and georgie

Peppa lounging with big feet and long tail


----------



## Kyla

aawwww! I love bunny tails!
Here's Diggs:


----------



## SweetSassy

I love seeing all ofthe bunnies bums (tails)  It's just too cute.


----------



## jewelwillow

Violet playing hide in the bale of hay. She thinks if she cant see you then you can't see her. It's even cuter when she wriggles out butt first!


----------



## chell1894

the picture showed up small and her bum and tail are still stained yellow i cant get it back to white. her old owner left her lay in her own pee and poo. but no matter how many times i bathe her she is still yellow.


----------



## kherrmann3

Cute bunny butt!  As for the staining, just let it fade on its own. It will take awhile for the hair to grow out, but eventually, the fur should grow in unstained.


----------



## chell1894

Thank you for the tip 

( :


----------



## kherrmann3

Here's a picture of Sammi with a foot/tail combo!


----------



## cheryl

Here's a Chocolate Bunny tail!






Have more bunny tails to come yet!,,,hehe i have been taking pictures of bunny tails...and now the bunnies are looking at me weird :expressionless


----------



## Elf Mommy




----------



## peppa and georgie

Chell1894 dont know if it would work but how about some bicarb with water it is meant to be good for stains and as it is natural xx


----------



## kherrmann3

BAww! Poe is showing off his idea for the *Bunny butt in a Can*[sup]TM[/sup]! The safest & easiest way to transport your bunny butts!


----------



## Elf Mommy

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> BAww! Poe is showing off his idea for the *Bunny butt in a Can*[sup]TM[/sup]! The safest & easiest way to transport your bunny butts!


:roflmao:


----------



## Maureen Las

Penn's butt.............. and the tail is in there


----------



## cheryl




----------



## Sethcjd




----------



## peppa and georgie

Seth that is too cute xxx


----------



## Brandy456




----------



## nicolevins

I left my youtube account there, and I have videos of my rabbits up there! And me hypnotising Jenni my doe!!

Sorry i cant show you pics 



[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/olevins&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## RexyRex

It's an oldie but goodie!


----------



## RSXinger

Emma's rear end


----------



## Luca

He hops around too much to get a good picture.


----------



## Bunnydrool1324

There's ellie's booty!


----------



## Stanza




----------



## kherrmann3

Very cute bunny tail pictures of Mr. Floppyhops(and an extremely cute bunny name)!


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby's






Toby's


----------



## Stanza

Thanks


----------



## Sweets

A picture Of Sweets' tail  It's white underneath & so so cute hehe.


----------



## kherrmann3

I love two-tone bunny tails! It makes it so cute when they hop away.


----------



## Hoppy Days Rabbitry

Nice picture kherrmann3!


----------



## LovableLops

*Sethcjd wrote: *


>


OMG :shock: that is wayyyy cute! I would totaly buy that if it was a pic on somthing!


----------



## Fancy77

My Trixie girl..All I see r feet but I know the tail is there some where


----------



## irishlops




----------



## Fancy77




----------



## Frankz

:biggrin2:











I love her little button tail :inlove:.


----------



## TaoMoogle




----------



## funnybunnymummy

Hehe! I love bunny bums! :inlove:

Here's Gus's cute little tail:






Rue


----------



## nicolevins

Bunners been looking at me weird lately


----------



## Steph16

You can kinda see his tail from this angle. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4778139764/in/set-72157624325796628/


----------



## nicolevins

Steph16 wrote:


> You can kinda see his tail from this angle.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4778139764/in/set-72157624325796628/



Aww, very cute!


----------



## rabbitsrock_love

all the bun's tails are too cute! I can't get a picture because my darn camera isn't working...:banghead


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13

Delilah's tail, it's white underneath.



Hershey's tail!


----------



## Zia

Gaston's bunnehbutt!


----------



## sparney

i havent got any pics of barneys tail, but it is cute! lol
these are really sweet though! i love the ones that have the bunnylyin down and there back feet out with the tai!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Tan Running Tail


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

I love this thread! So many cute pics! XD Here's my Hazel's tail & cute heels!


----------



## missmerlin2010

:biggrin:


----------



## Yield

Look at that tail :hearts:


----------



## itsazoo

Jenny





Peepers


----------



## MiniLopHop

Here's Becky's bloomers


----------



## LuellaJean

Here's Speedy's little tail! I can never see Sweetie's tail because its just as black as he is! LOL


----------



## Luv Buns

Bun tails are the cutest!!:inlove:


----------



## Manda!

;D





Bunny butt is so cute!!


----------



## sugapwum

Pointed White Holland Lop bunny tail


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Here is Fraggles tail. She is very proud of it and would be offended having it shown here so nobody tell her. She grooms it all the time to keep it fluffy. I also love her tiger stripes.


----------



## Luv Buns

aww so cute!


----------



## EileenH

Jake!


----------



## EileenH

Whoops, sorry - double post..


----------



## jujub793

cutest bunny tail ever!!!


----------



## Bunny parents

*jujub793 wrote: *


> cutest bunny tail ever!!!


:weee:I wanna touch that fluffy tail, can I can I ?


----------



## Bunny parents

Kimi's tiny tail.


----------



## MiniLopHop




----------



## ellay




----------



## JarJar Binks




----------



## lyndsilea




----------



## ZRabbits




----------



## cwolfec

I see no one has posted any new bunny bum pictures very recently, but I am gonna practice uploading a photo for the first time!






Yay for bunny bums!


----------



## Elliot

I had no idea you would have a thread like this...how funny! I just came to post pics and a video and saw this. It is what I took pics of last night.:biggrin2:


----------



## saidinjester




----------



## Ziggy Smalls

A lot of nice Bunny Buns in here!!!! Keep em' coming :bunnyheart


----------



## MiserySmith

peppylayin


----------



## BugLady

I got a good one today!


----------



## melbaby80

who would have thought bunny buns could be so cute?! lol 






Domino moves so dang much its hard to get a pic, this is the best I have lol


----------



## ZRabbits

My "Heart" Bunny, Neville


Absolutely love this pic! 








K


----------



## MagPie

OOooh Karen I love that picture too. Something about the way his little butt looks <3


----------



## 1357rabbitlover

this is the only picture i have of Buckley's tail! 
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...214086_100002488348354_537732_650083882_n.jpg

Baby bunnies tails 
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/246764_229520960395081_4732152_n.jpg


----------



## KieraKittie

My turn my turn my turn, hehe got some cute pictures of bunny butts today. 

Ozzy and Dandy at the food dish noming pellets. 





Ozzy all kicked back, I couldn't resist this bunny tail shot.


----------



## danniela_h




----------



## KaliQ

I know her tail isn't visible but it's too cute not to share! This is from just after we brought Sherbotsky home. I walked by her room and saw this sticking out of her log. Luckily I got a picture before she moved!

Here's a better picture of her derriere, with just a tiny bit of her tail showing. She has a wonderful gray stripe down her tail that has stripes off the sides that look like Tiger stripes.


----------



## KaliQ

Here's that second pic again, didn't work the first time.


----------



## eclairemom




----------



## SnowyShiloh

Pretty funny- a few days ago I saw this thread show up as one of the most recently updated threads. Read the title and immediately thought, "OOOOH bunny tails! Must check it out!" Turns out I'm the one who started this thread a couple of years ago and I'd just forgotten about it 

Now I would like to contribute my adorable little Podge's adorable little tail! The only gray on his entire body is on the bottom of his tail. SO. CUTE.


----------



## silversky2668




----------



## KaliQ

A much better picture of the fluff - 







And now the whole back side to show her beautiful markings...


----------



## gileamarie

Snozzie's fist tail picture :wink back shot view


----------



## FreezeNkody

Gunner, kody, freeze


----------



## Bville

Pepper's tail. She's sleeping in her cardboard tube.


----------



## Aubrisita

Luna Beans tail.


----------



## FreezeNkody

Had to post a better one


----------



## daisyandparsley7




----------



## ChocoClover

Here's Snowy's tail

It's all stripy and cute


----------



## bellaterra214

Sebastian
Bino
Anya
Lulu is not cooperating with me. Will post as soon as I can get one.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Lol her tail is making an escape!


----------



## bellaterra214

bellaterra214 said:


> Sebastian
> Bino
> Anya
> Lulu is not cooperating with me. Will post as soon as I can get one.




Finally, here's Lulu's tail.


----------



## FreezeNkody




----------



## bellaterra214

Mirror butts


----------



## Lexi01

Billy's tail! She's getting so big already.


----------



## piperthedutchbunny

Pipez 

View attachment 1435403278843.jpg


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky

Maha this thread is weird. I approve


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Harvey's tail. Big and ridiculous like the rest of her. :bunnyhug:


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Close up. That's a big tail!


----------



## Preitler

My Black Fury chillin'


----------



## MiniLopMad

Eclipse... You can kind of see her tail 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1448836435.392217.jpg


Cloud sprinting around the playpens, showing off his tail!
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1448836496.192637.jpg


Loki (R.I.P), showing the camera his lovely butt and tail 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1448836575.396522.jpg


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Such a cute bum!


----------

